# I've read the FAQ on digital cameras, still can't figure it

## drayco2000

out.  I have a Sony DSC-P71 with a memory stick.  I am trying to connect using an USB port.  In Redhat all I had to do was type camera:/

in Konqueror and it would mount my camera and show the images.  I have all of the USB and SCSI (not sure if mine is acting as a SCSI mass storage device) enabled in the kernel, but not as modules.  I have tried to emerge hotplug and then run the script, but on startup it says hotplug fails at start. I probably don't have it configured corrrectly. Thanks

----------

## Beekster

I have a DSC-S70 and have had some luck with getting it mountable.  Have a look  here for all the info I think is relevant to getting it to that state.  It might not be perfect, but I'm still "fine tuning" my system.

Do you get any additional messages at the end of "dmesg" when you connect the camera?  If not, what does dmesg display when you have booted with the camera connected?  Post either one.

----------

## drayco2000

This is the output from dmesg:

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x54c/0x4e) is not claimed by any active driver.

I'm confused??

----------

## Beekster

Here's what appears at the end of my dmesg output when I attach my camera to the USB.

 *Quote:*   

> hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-2, assigned address 3
> 
> scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> 
>   Vendor: Sony      Model: Sony DSC          Rev: 2.10
> ...

 

Which kernel are you using?  I'm on 2.4.20-gentoo-sources-r2 at the moment.  The development kernels I've tried do not behave the same. (they see my scanner, but not the camera...)  I haven't tried other kernels yet.

Post your USB, SCSI, file-system, and partition types sections of your /usr/src/linux/.config  Do they look similar to what I posted in that other thread?

Also, here is every usb related entry that I get from dmesg's output when booting:

 *Quote:*   

> usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs
> 
> usb.c: registered new driver hub
> 
> uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1
> ...

 

----------

## drayco2000

ok, here is the SCSI section

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

----------

## drayco2000

Here is the partition type:

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NLS is not set

----------

## drayco2000

Here is the first part of the USB

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

----------

## drayco2000

The second part

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_DC2XX=y

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

----------

## drayco2000

First part of Filesystem

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VFAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

----------

## drayco2000

second part

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

----------

## Beekster

Here's what I have currently, may have changed since I posted them.  Still works for me.

```

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_SHARING is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_USER is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_SHARING is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_USER is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=y

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBDNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set
```

The USB and SCSI sections above should let you see the devices, which for me appear in /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/ You should get a "disc" a "part1" and a "generic" device listing in that directory.  The following symlinks appear automatically in /dev that point to those devices:

```
lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Apr  6 11:34 /dev/sda -> scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           34 Apr  6 11:34 /dev/sda1 -> scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           36 Apr  6 11:34 /dev/sg0 -> scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/generic
```

To be able to mount the device you see, the filesystem section definitely needs at least vfat, I have the others MS types in for good measure.

Take care if you manually edit ".config".  Make a backup of your existing one first.  These sections of my .config are from 2.4.20-gentoo-sources-r2.  If you are using a different kernel, I would try to make these chnages using make menuconfig.  Help for each option gives the name of the option.

Ensure that the filesystems for your hard drive are included.  :Smile: 

----------

## drayco2000

My SCSI and USB sections are similar to yours, I do not have vfat file system support, but I don't have anything listed under /dev/scsi ??

 The USB and SCSI sections above should let you see the devices, which for me appear in /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/ You should get a "disc" a "part1" and a "generic" device listing in that directory. The following symlinks appear automatically in /dev that point to those devices: 

Do I need to re-compile the kernel and allow for vfat support, by the way, I have all kernel settings as Yes not modules.  Or do I need to try a different kernel?  Thanks for all your help.

----------

## Beekster

".config" determines what is included in the kernel or built as modules, so for any changes made to it to take effect, you will need to recompile your kernel.  Sorry, I had assumed you knew that.

Try building one with the settings that work for me - follow the building a kernel part of the build intructions - and see if your boot messages change.

Copy the new kernel to a new filename, not overwriting the old one, eg

```

linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-02
```

Don't forget to mount /boot first!

edit /boot/grub/grub.conf to add the new, and keep the old. the top of mine looks like this:

```
default 0

timeout 4

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.4.20-gs-r2-04

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.4.20-gs-r2-04 root=/dev/hda5 hdd=ide-scsi

title=Gentoo 2.4.20-gs-r2-03

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.4.20-gs-r2-03 root=/dev/hda5 hdd=ide-scsi

```

You want to be able to choose your current kernel that at least boots if the new one doesn't, for whatever reason.

The /dev/scsi stuff will dynamically appear when the camera is connected, or if it is connected while booting.

Are you running the same kernel?

You will need vfat, as the camera formats the stick to that filesystem (afaik).  This assumes, of course, that our cameras work similarly!  But I think that's a safe enough assumption.  Don't forget the partitions section either.  But that is for mounting the "drive" (mem stick).  We need to get to the point where you see the devices first.

----------

## drayco2000

Ok, I will re-compile the kernel and use make menuconfig.

Hopefully once I add in Vfat support, at least I will be able to see the camera. Am somewhat confused as to why even if I have SCSI and USB similar to yours I still can't see it in /dev/scsi.  But I will re-compile, I did know that much at least, and I use Lilo, so don't know how to add a second kernel in LILO.........

----------

## Beekster

It's the USB and SCSI sections that should determine whether you see the device as a scsi drive.

The partition and filesystem sections are then needed for mounting the partition.

Configuring a kernel can be quite frustrating...  Even if you make it exactly the same, there's no guarantee it will work for you.

Good luck.

----------

## drayco2000

Now that I have re-compiled the kernel, I get this output from dmesg

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x54c/0x4e) is not claimed by any active driver.

Adding Swap: 522104k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,4), internal journal

nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 15:56:48 PDT 2002

NVRM: AGPGART: unknown chipset

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture: 64M @ 0xf8000000

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture mapped from 0xf8000000 to 0xd19e9000

NVRM: AGPGART: mode 4x

NVRM: AGPGART: allocated 16 pages

Is this NVRM AGPGART have to do with the camera, or is this something having to do with the nvidia-kernel

----------

## Beekster

It doesn't look like we are any closer yet.

May be a dumb question, but you are booting with the new kernel?

Do your USB and SCSI sections of .config now match mine exactly?

I'm pretty sure you will need the

```

USB Support --->

   Support for USB (CONFIG_USB=y)

   Preliminary USB device filesystem (CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y)
```

The help for that option basically states that "/proc filesystem support" -

```
File Systems --->

   /proc file system support
```

work together and should also be enabled.

```
USB Support --->

   UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support

   USB Mass Storage support
```

```
SCSI Support --->

   SCSI support  (CONFIG_SCSI=y)

   SCSI Support ---> SCSI Generic Support  (CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y)

   SCSI Support ---> SCSI Disk Support  (CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y)
```

What might also be relevant, is the Input core support section.

```
Input Core Support --->

   Input Core Support

      Event Interface Support
```

The help for event interface support states "Say Y here if you want your USB or ADB HID device events be accessible under char device 13:64+ - /dev/input/eventX in a generic way.  This is the future ...".  This might tie in with the option:

```
USB Support --->

   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support
```

that I have enabled.

Beyond that, I can't think of anything else.

The AGPGART stuff is to do with nvidia.

----------

## drayco2000

"May be a dumb question, but you are booting with the new kernel?"

Yes I am. 

"Do your USB and SCSI sections of .config now match mine exactly? "

Yes

None of the following I had enabled, re-compiling now  :Wink: 

P.S. Thanks for the help, you wouldn't also know how to install gentoo-artwork themes, I have emerged them, but don't know how to activate them. 

Input Core Support ---> 

   Input Core Support 

      Event Interface Support

The help for event interface support states "Say Y here if you want your USB or ADB HID device events be accessible under char device 13:64+ - /dev/input/eventX in a generic way. This is the future ...". This might tie in with the option: 

Code:

USB Support ---> 

   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

----------

## drayco2000

Ok, kernel is re-compiled, this is the latest dmesg:

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-1, assigned address 4

usb.c: USB device 4 (vend/prod 0x54c/0x4e) is not claimed by any active driver.

Maybe I need a new kernel, I am using Vanilla-sources

----------

## Beekster

 *drayco2000 wrote:*   

> P.S. Thanks for the help, you wouldn't also know how to install gentoo-artwork themes, I have emerged them, but don't know how to activate them.

 

In KDE, the control center has a themes section, haven't played with it much as I like the 3.1 default look a lot.  If you are using other than KDE, I have no idea...

Haven't tried vanilla-sources...  It would be missing a lot of the newer/experimental stuff, but would be more stable.  Try Gentoo-Sources, that's what I have it working with in 2.4.20-r2.  Gaming-Sources are also said to be very good, but I haven't tried it and can't say if the camera would work with it.

----------

## NorthGoingZax

I'm having USB problems too.

First off, I have no /proc/bus/sub directory. When I try to create one it 

"mkdir /proc/bus/usb" it says 'no such file or dierectory' yet /proc/bus/pci exists !

So I created just a /usb direcotry and tried 'mount -t usbdevfs none /usb' but it says ' fstype usbdevfs not supported by kernel' .

In my .config it says

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

What's wrong ?

----------

## NorthGoingZax

Hey, it works !

I recompiled the kernel with the usb and scsi stuff as modules, and mounted the filesystem as usbfs, not usbdevfs.

----------

## Beekster

 *NorthGoingZax wrote:*   

> Hey, it works !

 

That was my reaction when it first worked too!  I have everything compiled into the kernel except the AGPGART so I can switch between nvidia's and xfree's module, as well as the ALSA sound modules, and the lm_sensors modules.

Have never figured out the advantage of not building stuff into the kernel.

Are you using Gentoo-Sources-2.4.20-r2 as well?  If other, please let us know.  

Gentoo-Sources-2.4.20-r2 has a bug where it doesn't read the kernel command line for setting cdroms to be emulated via the "/dev/hdx=ide-scsi" parameter.  A real pain.

----------

## drayco2000

If I re-compile the USB and SCSI sections as modules, how do I load those modules?

----------

## Beekster

I'm not sure enough about loading the modules to give you an answer on that one, but bearing in mind that this might not be the best answer...

modprobe adds modules to a running kernel.

lsmod lists modules that are running.

/etc/modules.autoload is a file that lists all modules to be automatically loaded at boot time.

I have since played with gaming-sources, and vanilla-sources, and got the camera working with both of them the same as it does for gentoo-sources.

I can post the whole ".config"s for any or all if you like.

----------

## Beekster

I thought I'd post them anyway.

Your CPU and network card settings are likely to need changing from my configs.

".config" for Vanilla-Sources-2.4.20:

```
#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUSMGR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMBATT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

CONFIG_NATSEMI=y

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_TC35815 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=y

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_SUNRPC is not set

# CONFIG_LOCKD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

# CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE is not set

```

".config" for Gaming-Sources-2.4.20-r1:

```
#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_LOLAT=y

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_MULTIQUAD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HT_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BCM4400 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

CONFIG_NATSEMI=y

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_TC35815 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=y

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_QIFACE_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DMAPI is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PAGEBUF_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_SUNRPC is not set

# CONFIG_LOCKD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=y

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

# CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE is not set

```

".config" for Gentoo-Sources-2.4.20-r2:

[code:1:6bfd753f11]#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_LOLAT is not set

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM431=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_1GB=y

# CONFIG_2GB is not set

# CONFIG_3GB is not set

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HT_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Enterprise Volume Management System

#

CONFIG_EVMS=y

CONFIG_EVMS_LOCAL_DEV_MGR=y

CONFIG_EVMS_DOS_SEGMENT_MGR=y

# CONFIG_EVMS_GPT_SEGMENT_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_DRIVELINK is not set

CONFIG_EVMS_BBR=y

CONFIG_EVMS_LVM=y

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_AIX is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_OS2 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_CRITICAL is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_SERIOUS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_ERROR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_WARNING is not set

CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_EXTRA is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_ENTRY_EXIT is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_EVERYTHING is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Cryptography support (CryptoAPI)

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

# CONFIG_CIPHERS is not set

# CONFIG_DIGESTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTODEV is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NEIGH_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_RESTRICTED_REUSE is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_DROP_FAKE_V4MAPPED=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_RESTRICTED_DOUBLE_BIND is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_6TO4_NEXTHOP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ANYCAST is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ISATAP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MLD6_ALL_DONE is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_NODEINFO is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_IPSEC_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x_TRMS1040 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_PCNET32_VMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BCM4400 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

CONFIG_NATSEMI=y

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_TC35815 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=y

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFI

----------

